# Advice on Plastisol transfers please!



## veysma (Apr 13, 2011)

A customer placed a small order for 15 custom shirts in one color with a pretty detailed design. As of right now I only do vinyl transfers and It would take more time than I am willing to spend to weed out. I was looking into ordering plastisol transfers and just pressing them but Im finding out most places have minimums and set-up fees that put me over budget for materials. I have requested a quote from TransferExpress.com and am waiting to hear back. I want quality of course and I know first hand you get what you pay for but I also want to be able to make some profit. Suggestions Please?!?!

[media]http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i319/chole31/work/BE.jpg[/media]


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I realize this is 3 week old but just ran across it.....

You will find that the cost of getting only 15 transfers can get expensive but since you are doing 1 color this may not be too bad depending on where you go and what you sell them for.

Transfer Express is probably the most expensive...especially for custom designs.

Hope it worked out for you.....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah I missed it too. I'm sure by now you've found someone but take a look at Howard or Semo. The latter has a 50 piece minimum but they are inexpensive. Also, for a place like Howard that gives you a price break at 18, order 18 instead of 15, it will save you money and give you a few extras in case there is a bad transfer or you mess one up.


----------



## veysma (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations. I decided to just do vinyl transfers for this order. I had the vinyl already and it actually didn't take near as long as I thought it would to weed out. But I think having a good vendor for plastisol transfers will allow me to take on the more detailed artwork customers bring in...and save me some time and money in the process. I guess now would be a good time to order some samples and shop around.


----------

